# Lucy’s turn!



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Lucy lost her mucus plug yesterday night so I put her in a kidding pen but she wasn't making any progress so I put her back in the pasture for the day. Still no progress but she all of a sudden laid down and went into early labor so. This was actually an accidental pregnancy as we were going to retire her she is about 8. Wish us luck. She has only had 3 girls in her whole life and she has had a lot of kids but she was our first goat so she has a sweet spot in my heart! I will take any guesse on amount and gender! Will upload more pics in a minute.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Good news there was a break in her contractions and I got her to the kidding pen.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay! So exciting!


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Good luck! My guess- one doeling.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Since it’s so hot I lightly misted her with water I’m suprised she let me. Poor girl.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

WARNING KINDA GRAPHIC IF SQUEAMISH

















2 blue eyed horned girls


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Ashlynn said:


> WARNING KINDA GRAPHIC IF SQUEAMISH
> 
> View attachment 133917
> View attachment 133919
> ...


Congratulations!! Adorable!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, what beauties!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

So so happy for you! They are adorable!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

1st one Molly 2nd Olivia (Olivia born first) Thanks for all the congratulations! They are so sweet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh my gosh no one would believe me but before I started reading this I was totally going to say two little girls!!


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

So beautiful!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwww, they're adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> View attachment 133925
> View attachment 133927
> 
> 1st one Molly 2nd Olivia (Oliva born first) Thanks for all the congratulations! They are so sweet!


Beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

Ashlynn said:


> WARNING KINDA GRAPHIC IF SQUEAMISH
> 
> View attachment 133917
> View attachment 133919
> ...


Yay :happygoat:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What precious babies! Congratulations! I was going to guess triplet doelings...you know end her kidding career with a bang. I would have been close! Lol


----------

